# dexterity in legs



## hma123 (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone know how to get good dexterity for guard or any bjj players.
BJ Penn is a good example, im flexible, but was wondering any drills to help with moving legs and more dexterity,thanks.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 4, 2009)

Do you have a exercise ball? Lots of stuff you can do with those.


----------



## hma123 (Jul 4, 2009)

A swiss ball or "big round ball" then yeah, i have one


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 4, 2009)

lie down on back, ball between feet.   Rotate it, move it around, toss and catch, put it up against a wall and walk it up/down, left/right, circle on the wall, etc.

edit: http://mma-fighter.com/magazine/conditioning/ExerciseBall/

Just be sure you are attacking the right problem, and not ignoring what the real problem is.  Very often it's not what the legs are doing, but what the hips are doing that makes the biggest difference for beginners.


----------

